# NEX-7 at ISO 16000, Camera Raw  6.6



## Boyun (Mar 8, 2012)

with NR


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

Doesn't using NR on a sample of a hi-ISO shot defeat the purpose? Not a good smaple image anyway as it's flat and lacks dynamic tonal range.


----------



## kassad (Mar 8, 2012)

I so covet an s100.


----------



## Boyun (Mar 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Doesn't using NR on a sample of a hi-ISO shot defeat the purpose? Not a good smaple image anyway as it's flat and lacks dynamic tonal range.



I remember the days that I spent thousands of hours in the darkroom. It is OK to have noise if it can be processed, then, unless you are concern with time and money. It is a good exercise, some samples are more difficult to process than others.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Doesn't using NR on a sample of a hi-ISO shot defeat the purpose? Not a good smaple image anyway as it's flat and lacks dynamic tonal range.



True but it's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean.

In other words a good test can also be what one can get out of a file as well.  Both the original and processed versions should be showed though.


----------



## Boyun (Mar 8, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't using NR on a sample of a hi-ISO shot defeat the purpose? Not a good smaple image anyway as it's flat and lacks dynamic tonal range.
> ...



It is kind of hard to show the original raw file.


----------

